# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Белорусские предприятия используют безопасные облачные сервисы Microsoft Office 365

## Labs

ООО «Несвижский завод детского питания» начал использование сервисов Microsoft, в том числе Office 365 Business. 

Компания Microsoft предлагает предприятиям малого, среднего и крупного бизнеса подписку на офисный пакет Office 365 Business, дополненный инструментами для безопасной совместной работы. Белорусские компании все чаще выбирают интеллектуальные ИТ-сервисы, и в их числе ООО «Несвижский завод детского питания».  

ООО «Несвижский завод детского питания» был сдан в эксплуатацию в сентябре 2016 года. Это крупнейшее на территории СНГ экспортоориентированное предприятие с установленной мощностью 500 тонн принимаемого молока в сутки. Завод разрабатывает рецептуру и производит йогурты, творожки, молочные напитки с учетом потребностей для роста и успешного развития детей до 18 лет. Для переработки молока используются передовые технологии, обеспечивающие максимальную пищевую безопасность для детей всех возрастных категорий. 

Являясь новым предприятием, оснащенным современной компьютерной техникой, ООО «Несвижский завод детского питания» начал использование программных продуктов Microsoft, в том числе и Office 365 Business. Помощь в успешной реализации проекта предприятию оказал партнер компании Microsoft – ООО «Первый номер». Была выполнена инсталляция персональных компьютеров на 80 рабочих местах сотрудников, проведена установка и настройка ОС Microsoft Windows 10 и Office 365, а также ПО окружения пользователей.

«Руководство завода основательно подошло ко всем аспектам организации рабочего процесса, в том числе правовым, поэтому решение о приобретении корпоративных лицензий на программное обеспечение было закономерным. При выборе программных продуктов заказчик принимал во внимание не только стоимость, но и ряд других нюансов: включение в подписку обновлений, наличие инструментов для совместной работы и доступной версии Microsoft Visio, – комментирует Ольга Морозова, заместитель директора по продажам ООО «Первый номер». 

ООО «Несвижский завод детского питания» сделал выбор в пользу установки Office 365 по ряду причин. В режиме реального времени пользователи могут одновременно работать над одним проектом, редактируя и создавая документы. С помощью встроенного коммуникативного инструмента Microsoft Teams сотрудники ООО «Несвижский завод детского питания» могут обмениваться файлами, объединиться в команды по проектам. Microsoft Teams предусматривает организацию чата по беседам, благодаря чему все члены команды вовлечены в общение и остаются в курсе актуальных новостей предприятия.

«Наши сотрудники активно используют Microsoft Outlook, поскольку в Office 365 удобно работать с почтой благодаря единому интерфейсу для работы с сообщениями, календарями, контактами и файлами. Офисный пакет позволяет работать с документами на всех устройствах, где есть интернет, – это большое преимущество для сотрудников, которые часто бывают в командировках. Удобная организация документов и задач положительно отразилась на продуктивности завода в целом», - комментирует директор завода Михаил Деревянко.

В Office 365 настройки синхронизируются между различными устройствами: ПК, планшетами, смартфонами, что удобно для удаленной работы. Сотрудники завода также могут использовать программу Microsoft Visio Professional, которая интегрирована с Office 365 и служит для создания и редактирования монограмм и диаграмм. 

В облачном хранилище объемом 1 Тб сотрудники могут хранить корпоративные файлы, не опасаясь утечки данных. Благодаря встроенной системе безопасности и средствам обеспечения конфиденциальности сотрудники завода могут совместно работать над документами, которые остаются защищенными от киберугроз. Кроме того, недавно Microsoft представила новый инструмент анализа безопасности для системных администраторов — Office 365 Secure Score — который помогает понять конфигурацию безопасности компании и действия, которые нужно предпринять для сокращения рисков. Все обновления включены в стоимость подписки, поэтому предприятию не придется оплачивать переход на последние версии продукта.

----------

